# My Bacon Process..



## louballs (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm just starting this thread so I can keep track and update, as well as ask questions along the way of my bacon process. I have the dry curing ingredients, and now will start to assemble my "flavor ingredients". I just ordered a skin on pork belly from my butcher at a whopping $4 a pound, but its the best I could find. He said it will be between 8-10 pounds. I plan on cutting it up and curing in smaller 2-3 pound portions. I don't think that should be a problem?? 

I am planning on making the following:

1. brown sugar/chipotle (using chipotle powder)

2. garlic peppercorn

3. smoked paprika garlic

I'm a little curious as to what sort of ratios i should use for adding spices? I know its personal preference, but I also want to make sure i dont ruin all this meat! Any ideas for a good starting point? (i will be using all powders).

Lastly, from what i've read, 7 days seems to be the proper cure time. Does a smaller cut of meat require less time?

Thanks for any help/advice and I will be posting pics results along the way!

Lou


----------



## louballs (Mar 13, 2013)

As a bump...i did put some questions in there in case anyone is interested in helping lol


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 13, 2013)

Each piece will require a cetain amount of cure, depending on it  wieght. If over 2 inches thick, they will need to be injected. I'm not sure about the time right off. May I suggest maple flavor? I used maple extract. It was AWESOME!

  mIKE


----------



## louballs (Mar 13, 2013)

Good idea on the maple extract! Haven't thought about having to inject. Hopefully it won't be over two inches


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2013)

I suggest measuring the amount of cure and salt for each piece of belly, and all the flavor ingredients for future use.... If you have a grams scale, weigh everything....  *  http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html*   DDF's calculator is cool in that you can change the Ppm of cure you want, and it calculates everything you need.... 

Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

As Dave pointed out you need Cure #1 and Martins Calculator is Great for this. Use it to determine Salt Sugar and Cure #1 then add the rest to Taste. Where did you get $4 per Pound Belly from!??!...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

I am partial to 3% Salt, 2% Sugar, Brown Sugar in your case, the other stuff 1Tbs of each should be plenty which happens to be just over 8 grams if you wish to weigh everything...JJ


----------



## louballs (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Jimmy! I actually realized that my scale WILL do down to the gram, so thats nice. I got it from Hummer's meats in Mt. Joy near where I work. I couldn't find it anywhere else.  You know of any better places closer to Harrisburg?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

louballs said:


> Thanks Jimmy! I actually realized that my scale WILL do down to the gram, so thats nice. I got it from Hummer's meats in Mt. Joy near where I work. I couldn't find it anywhere else.  You know of any better places closer to Harrisburg?


HELL YEAH!!!! Karn's Grocery Store...I have yet to pay over $2.99 usually $2.49. They order a Ton to Cure and Smoke for their 6 stores so they pay less and pass on good prices. They also have Hanks of Hog Casing for around $16, half what you will pay online! You need to check their Weekly Ads as they frequently run good prices on Butts and Loins...

http://www.karnsfoods.com/weekly-ad-shop.php


6001 Allentown Blvd
Harrisburg
(717) 545-4731

Also, check out...PriceRite...I just picked up 5 Corned Points, a 2 pack of Spare Ribs and 2 Whole Boneless Pork Loins all at $1.99/lb. Sale is on till Saturday. Shannon said last year the day after St Patty's Day all the left over Corned Points went on special for $0.49/lb. Don't know about this year but hey worth a look...JJ

http://www.priceritesupermarkets.com/specials/





PriceRite of Harrisburg
Map
3812 Union Deposit Road

Harrisburg, PA 17109

Phone: (717) 545-1689


Hours:

Mon-Sat 8am-9pm 
Sun 8am-8pm


----------



## louballs (Mar 14, 2013)

Damn!! I got hosed! Good to know for next time. I've never been to Karn's, Giant and Wegman's didn't have the pork belly. Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

louballs said:


> Damn!! I got hosed! Good to know for next time. I've never been to Karn's, Giant and Wegman's didn't have the pork belly. Thanks for the tips!!


Yep you got Beaten with a Big Stick...Call ahead and Order from Karns as they don't normally stock the Bellies. The Manager is a real good guy...JJ


----------



## louballs (Mar 15, 2013)

Another quick question before I get started tonight. The belly is coming skin on,will it have hair? If so, do I need to remove it??


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2013)

Not likely but a Torch makes quick work of any hair. You plan to leave the skin on for curing and Smoking?...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 15, 2013)

louballs said:


> Another quick question before I get started tonight. The belly is coming skin on,will it have hair? If so, do I need to remove it??



There may be some remnants of hair, if so, I shave it off with a disposable razor.


~Martin


----------



## louballs (Mar 15, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Not likely but a Torch makes quick work of any hair. You plan to leave the skin on for curing and Smoking?...JJ


Good question!  From reading here, it seems that most people do, then remove it after. Is one way better than the other??


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2013)

louballs said:


> Good question!  From reading here, it seems that most people do, then remove it after. Is one way better than the other??


Depends...You have a good sharp Knife and know how to use it?  I think it was Martin that had a good Video on how to make quick work of skinning either way...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2013)

Found it...JJ


----------



## louballs (Mar 15, 2013)

I have sharp knives, yes, but if its not worth risking butchering up the rest of the meat I might as well leave it on so long as it has no real effect on flavor/curing process.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 15, 2013)

I generally like to cure and smoke skinless bellies (using the skin for something else.)

Here's the skinning video:

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]


~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 15, 2013)

Cross post.


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2013)

Lou, I just confirmed with Martin that if you leave the Skin On you need to reduce the Weight of the Meat you enter in his Cure Calculator by 10%. This is because Skin does no take cure so you use less so as not to put too much on the meat...Thanks again for confirming Martin...JJ


----------



## louballs (Mar 15, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Lou, I just confirmed with Martin that if you leave the Skin On you need to reduce the Weight of the Meat you enter in his Cure Calculator by 10%. This is because Skin does no take cure so you use less so as not to put too much on the meat...Thanks again for confirming Martin...JJ


Great tip!! Thanks again! Excited for the trial.


----------



## louballs (Mar 15, 2013)

Well it has begun!

My knife wasn't really good enough to make good work of the skin so I decided to just leave it on this go around. I made three different types:

Chocolate Chipotle:

Chocolate Chipotle with skin on1741gafter 10% deduction1566.9g  chipotle powder9gcocoa powder9gcure #13.91gkosher salt27.67gbrown sugar
15.67g

Smoked Paprika Garlic Pepper:

with skin on1847gafter 10% deduction1662.3g  smoked paprika 8ggran garlic8gblack pepper8gcure #14.05gkosher salt28.65gbrown sugar16.22g
Brown Sugar Maple (maple extract to be added after some water gets pulled out):

with skin on1768gafter 10% deduction1591.2gcure# 13.97gkosher salt28.1gbrown sugar15.91g
Here are some photos so far:













IMG_20130315_184758.jpg



__ louballs
__ Mar 15, 2013


















IMG_20130315_193836.jpg



__ louballs
__ Mar 15, 2013






Now my next question. I know to flip these everyday, how do I tell when they are fully cured?? Any surefire ways?

Thanks!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 16, 2013)

There's no surefire way to tell if it's fully cured.
There will be changes in the meat, it'll firm up and change color, but neither are a reliable way too tell if it's completely cured.
You need to allow sufficient time for the salt and cure to penetrate and equalize throughout the meat.
I allow 6-7 per inch of total thickness when applying a dry mix.

HTH

~Martin


----------



## louballs (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks! So a 2 inch piece is about 12-14 days then? Is is possible to over do it? If i let it cure for too long does it have any negative effects? I figured better safe than sorry...


----------



## louballs (Mar 28, 2013)

Well added two of my three slabs to the smoker today. One is a bit thicker so I'm letting it cure a little more. I'll be honest, during my salt test I would have hoped the bacon took on more of the spices I put on it. Was barely noticeable. Ran into another snag today. The AMNS does NOT fit well in the smoker at all so I had to prop it up crooked. I had it going for a little while then left for work. Came home to discover that it went out not long after I lit it! So I just relit and left the door open a crack and used some masking tape to hold it shut. Hopefully the extra air will do the trick! Below are some pics













IMG_20130327_224826.jpg



__ louballs
__ Mar 28, 2013


















IMG_20130326_195505.jpg



__ louballs
__ Mar 28, 2013


















IMG_20130328_064742.jpg



__ louballs
__ Mar 28, 2013


----------



## louballs (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I finally sliced up and ate my bacon! Its awesome!! I was a little surprised on how little the meat absorbed the spices that I put on them, but still its awesome!!! Thanks everyone for their help!!













IMG_20130413_133009.jpg



__ louballs
__ Apr 14, 2013


















IMG_20130413_134523.jpg



__ louballs
__ Apr 14, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2013)

lou, morning...... Your bacon looks MY-T-FINE to me.....  good job.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...  Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks Great Lou!!!

Now you're hooked!!

I have found putting spices like Garlic Powder, CBP, Onion Powder, and Paprika works better after curing, before forming pellicle, than putting it in with the cure. The only thing I add to my TQ Cure is Brown Sugar.

Bear


----------



## louballs (Apr 14, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Lou!!!
> 
> Now you're hooked!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, will try that next time!


----------

